# Why do people say "hot water heater"...



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

They can sometimes be called "rockets"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu3FwgIHsQA
FF to 4:17


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Since we are fftopic:If I put a chile dog in the microwave & it explodes does that make the microwave a Molecular dog Activity Accelerator?:wacko::wacko:I'm just sayin...


----------



## jason. (Aug 18, 2010)

:laughing: So true there are alot of these phrases that don't make much sense but just become habitual.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

When the mailman brings you more than one piece of mail, it's still just the mail.
When you have multiple messages on your computer, most people say they have e-mails.

Just so much to ponder.:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

SAW.co said:


> Since we are fftopic:If I put a chile dog in the microwave & it explodes does that make the microwave a Molecular dog Activity Accelerator?:wacko::wacko:I'm just sayin...


 
No it just makes the microwave a mess.:thumbsup:

I goof everyone up and call a WH a "Hotter Weeter".:w00t:


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

Why is a pair of pants only one ?


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

If you stick your tongue to a frozen pole will it really stick?:jester:


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

The odd thing is that a device for actually heating hot water even hotter (for commercial kitchens) is called a booster water heater. The one thing that really is a hot water heater isn't called that.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

It's conditioning. 

Here, try this. Say the word and then spell this out loud quickly.

roast
R-O-A-S-T

roast
R-O-A-S-T

roast
R-O-A-S-T







Quick, what do you put in the toaster?






































You put *bread *in a toaster.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

framerman said:


> It's conditioning.
> 
> Here, try this. Say the word and then spell this out loud quickly.
> 
> ...


Same trick, except use COP C-O-P. Then what do you do when you get to a green light.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

how about "pre-heating" the oven---- don't you just "heat" the oven? I never got that one either.:blink:


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

SAW.co said:


> Since we are fftopic:If I put a chile dog in the microwave & it explodes does that make the microwave a Molecular dog Activity Accelerator?:wacko::wacko:I'm just sayin...


Could Jesus microwave a burrito so hot, that he himself could not eat it?


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Bastien1337 said:


> Could Jesus microwave a burrito so hot, that he himself could not eat it?


Great Homer quote!:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

The line around here is that the TOOTH brush must have been invented in Ossippee

(a town two towns over where people tend to be missing most of their teeth)

If it was invented anywhere else it would be called a TEETH brush


----------



## macc4644 (Feb 10, 2011)

FWD
Fluid Warming Device


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Back in 76 when I was working for Chaput Plumbing in Denver - Art, the boss would say, "Hey, bone head, drag that tank out of the basement."
I had no question of what tank Art was referring to.
Then again, he called the work van a 'crummy,' something he got from Forest Service I guess.
Bob


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

just wondering what I should do with the *EXTRA money* I've got


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr Latone said:


> just wondering what I should do with the *EXTRA money* I've got


Make your check out to SAW Co. & drop it in the mail I've got a few ideas:jester:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

one that gets me is "i could care less" when they mean to say "i couldn't care less."


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

SAW.co said:


> Make your check out to SAW Co. & drop it in the mail I've got a few ideas:jester:


Maybe you've heard.........it's in the mail :whistling


----------

